# second slurry?



## countrygirl (Aug 18, 2010)

when i racked my blackberry tonight, it had cleared alot from the first racking...there was still alot of sludge in the bottom...anyone ever use a "seconds" slurry to make skeeter pee? 
the first batch was so good with the blackberry starter, i was wondering if it would be worth it to try and freeze this slurry for another round sometime soon?


----------



## Julie (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure you would have enough yeast in there.


----------



## midwestwine (Aug 18, 2010)

If its fermented dry they might be all dead


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 18, 2010)

gotcha! makes sense! it just looked so good and thick, i wondered...however, i did keep the slurry from the beaujolais i racked tonight, too. there wasn't much and it was MUCH thinner than the blackberry. this is probably typical of a kit slurry? it was dry too...maybe i shouldn't keep it either?


----------



## Torch404 (Aug 19, 2010)

add a little warm sugar water and see if you get some bubblin


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Torch404 said:


> add a little warm sugar water and see if you get some bubblin



i've put them in the freezer, but i will try this before i just throw them out! thanks


----------



## Arne (Aug 20, 2010)

Think about why you add the sorbate. All the yeast is not dead, some is left that is just resting. I have learned this the hard way. There is another post in the beginners forum where the fellow added some sugar to his bottled wine after a year. Shoulda sorbated it too, hard on the wine supply and watch out for the corks when you open the wine cellar door. lol Arne.


----------

